# Hello from Newcastle!



## Craigy_bear (Mar 9, 2017)

Morning all,

Just wanted to say hello as a new member.

I recently bought an old krups Crematic and have enjoyed the beginning of the journey. I am however beginning to understand the Crematics' limitations and am now I. The market for a gaggia classic pre 2015 or a tebe. What sort of pricing am I looking at? I was bidding on flea Bay last night for a classic (totally unmoded) spares or repairs 2009 model and it shot up to £70!

Thanks!


----------

